# bottom slot for dovetail box



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I`m putting together a small box from red oak joined with through dovetails. So far I`ve cut the dovetails and they look fine, I`m wondering how to cut a slot for the box bottom without it messing with my dovetail profile.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Are they through or half blind? If 1/2 blind you can cut the dado end to end as long as the cut is where the drawer front accepts the tails. If through I've was helped on this forum before indicating stopped dado's. I also saw a youtube video of a guy using a slot cutter and router cutting the dado on an assembled drawer.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I guess stopped dado were the words i was looking for. I have a router and a table but dropping stock on a spinning bit makes me nervous. I do have a slot cutter and had thought about just running that around the inside of the asseble box, but again that makes me nervous. I had considered getting different size bearings and to gradually make the cut with the slot cutter but am not sure.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

GISer3546 said:


> I`m putting together a small box from red oak joined with through dovetails. So far I`ve cut the dovetails and they look fine, I`m wondering how to cut a slot for the box bottom without it messing with my dovetail profile.


show the slot , make a test cut so you will know where to start and stop , use tape on the fence mark it where to start and stop , i have done this many times, i wouldn't use the slot cutter , not me , ust the above


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

GISer3546 said:


> I guess stopped dado were the words i was looking for. I have a router and a table but dropping stock on a spinning bit makes me nervous. I do have a slot cutter and had thought about just running that around the inside of the asseble box, but again that makes me nervous. I had considered getting different size bearings and to gradually make the cut with the slot cutter but am not sure.


Dropping your wood onto a spinning bit is more a scare to your mind than it really is. As some company said (mabe Fruit of the Loom?)"Just do it". I find using stop blocks attached to the fence on my router table instead of pencil marks or tape as many people do, helps control the length of cut, plus adds confidence for me.
I would probably never use a slot cutter in this situation since that will leave you with depth of cut radii in each corner which, in my opinion, is creating too much very small chisel work.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Assembly box/slot cutting bit in router table.
Square up corners or round corners of bottom to fit.
Reassemble and glue up.
Done.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

GISer3546 said:


> I`m putting together a small box from red oak joined with through dovetails. So far I`ve cut the dovetails and they look fine, I`m wondering how to cut a slot for the box bottom without it messing with my dovetail profile.


It depends on how small your box is. 
Normally, I would cut a stopped dado on the table saw, but it's more difficult to drop a small piece onto the saw. 
If I felt the piece was too small for the TS, I would use a straight router bit to cut a stopped dado. 
On a small box, you might use a 1/8" thick plywood or Masonite bottom.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Just throwing this idea out there to see what you think. What about cutting 4 very small strips and glueing them to the inside bottom of your box then let the bottom of the box lay on those strips. Might work or not.

Don


----------

